# Eleaf Istick qc200w



## @cliff (26/5/17)

Hi guys,
I am having a problem with my istick, when plugging it in to charge it gives me a "imbalanced" warning?

What could the cause be and what can I do to fix this? I checked the voltages on the three batteries and they are as follows: 3.78, 3.35 and 3.8volts.

Thanks in advance.


----------

